# Ma souris a des ratés !!??



## cedders (22 Août 2002)

Je bosse sur un imac 450 mghz 128 Mo en système 9 et ma souris me fait des misères...

Lorsque je suis en train de travailler, la connection souris/imac "saute" et la souris se bloque à l'écran. Il me faut alors débrancher la souris et la rebrancher pour pouvoir à nouveau m'en servir.

J'ai changé la souris en elle meme mais c'est la meme chose, j'ai néttoyé les port USB mais c'est pas ça, j'ai essayé de remettre à zéro la PRAM mais rien n'y fait.

QUE FAIRE ??


----------



## Ritchie (23 Août 2002)

Ta souris est sur un tapis? si oui, fais un essai sans. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## cedders (28 Août 2002)

C'est une souris optique dont je me sers sans tapis.

Ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que les blocages arrivent sur une même période de temps et puis s'arrêtent un moment, puis recommencent ??? La souris bloque quasiment à chaque fois que l'ordinateur charge qqch !!! sur internet, c'est l'enfer !


----------



## Ritchie (28 Août 2002)

Bonjour,

Le coup du tapis, c'est un ami qui avait ce problème et l'a résolu ainsi, la raison? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif Si ça se produit aussi sur un autre port USB, je crains qu'il faille voir du côté de l'alimentation de ceux-ci.


----------



## salamèche (28 Août 2002)

essaie avec une autre souris si tu en as une ou emprunte en une pour vérifier


----------



## huexley (28 Août 2002)

il arrive aussi que le cable de cette souris se 'coupe' car mal serti dans le plastique  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Fait le jouer et regarde si sa saute pendant que tu fait glisser ta souris


----------



## oublimoi (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cedders:</font><hr />* Je bosse sur un imac 450 mghz 128 Mo en système 9 et ma souris me fait des misères...

Lorsque je suis en train de travailler, la connection souris/imac "saute" et la souris se bloque à l'écran. Il me faut alors débrancher la souris et la rebrancher pour pouvoir à nouveau m'en servir.

J'ai changé la souris en elle meme mais c'est la meme chose, j'ai néttoyé les port USB mais c'est pas ça, j'ai essayé de remettre à zéro la PRAM mais rien n'y fait.

QUE FAIRE ??        *<hr /></blockquote>

J'allais poster sous le titre "Souris capricieuse" lorsque je tombe sur ta description. Inutile de répéter : je l'adopte telle quelle. J'ai aussi une souris optique achetée lorsque la souris d'origine a commencé à avoir des ratés, après 2 ans environ d'usage. L'histoire recommence : au bout d'1 an d'utilisation, les souris Apple semblent faiblir. La liaison souris-pointeur se fait moins vigoureuse. Le pointeur peut se désolidariser lors de manuvres un peu confuses (simultanéité d'instructions, par exemple).
La solution passe par un "redémarrage souris" (débranché-rebranché USB) qui devient fastidieux à mesure que le défaut s'aggrave. Je serais curieux de savoir si le phénomène a été étudié et ce qu'en dit Apple (ou les familiers de MacGéné). 

En revanche, seule différence avec ton expérience, le remplacement de la souris avait eu immédiatement raison du défaut.


----------



## Ritchie (29 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oublimoi:</font><hr />* 



En revanche, seule différence avec ton expérience, le remplacement de la souris avait eu immédiatement raison du défaut.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais "cedders" a déjà essayé avec une autre souris sans succès /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
Bref, si un doué connait la solution qu'il fasse signe. Mais je persiste à viser du côté de l'alimentation des ports USB


----------



## oublimoi (29 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ritchie:</font><hr />* 
Mais "cedders" a déjà essayé avec une autre souris sans succès /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

Cool man, cool ! Est-ce que j'ai dit autre chose ? Pas la peine de rolleyer pour ça.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ritchie:</font><hr />*
Bref, si un doué connait la solution qu'il fasse signe. Mais je persiste à viser du côté de l'alimentation des ports USB   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est tout à fait possible. A si basse tension et si large spectre, la qualité des contacts est primordiale. Ils ne sont pas dorés pour rien. Le bloc d'alim peut être faiblard, ou même une simple pollution peut être envisagée (gros fumeur encrassant autour de lui à la longue). Atmoselec 51 (par exemple) est fait pour ça.


----------



## salamèche (29 Août 2002)

dans ma réponse j'avais oublé que tu avais essayé une autre souris... donc désolé pour ma réponse idiote, je vais un peu vite parfois.Si tu as un problème avec toutes les souris sur tous les ports usb de ton mac, c'est qu'il doit y avoir une grosse M... probablement au niveau de la carte mère ou quelque chose comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Ritchie (30 Août 2002)

Il est vrai qu'ayant moi même rencontré des problèmes avec mes ports USB, ma carte mère devait être changée. En souhaitant que ça ne soit pas son cas.


----------

